# Musings of a Bunny-Mama



## Karaliene (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm going to start a blog, beginning from today, with experiences, dreams, thoughts, ideas, questions and - of course - pictures! I hope this is educational and entertaining for anyone who reads it!


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 1, 2020)

It's time for my first post! And, we're beginning with confession time: I don't actually have my bunnies yet.... oh well! So today's post will be all about the rabbits I'm getting - and the home I'm preparing for them!

I'm adopting for my first rabbits ever. It's a young 'oopsie' mama and her two daughters - all spayed - and apparently they didn't receive much TLC _at all _from their former owner. So I'll be making that up to them I hope! Their names are:
Bouquet, the mama who is 1 year old. She has black fur around her eyes and is otherwise white, and has blue eyes - they're STUNNING. She is quite friendly.
Begonia, one of the daughters born in Sept. '19 has red (hence her name) eyes and is totally white. She is the most confident and will do anything for treats.
Blossom, the other daughter born at the same time has blue eyes like her Mama, only the ring around them is more brown. She's fairly confident, but not as much as Begonia.

These three cuties will be living in my playhouse - it is 2 rooms, the rabbits will have 45+ square feet. There will also be a small closed off area where I'll have cleaning supplies, food, spare bowls, a watering can, a bin, etc. They will have some little shelves to clamber on and I'm not sure yet whether to build a small shelter or just buy a tiny hutch for them to sleep in. There's no point in a big one. We're going to fit a cat flap leading to an outdoor run which will be a minimum of 15 square feet. It will be on a patio so there's no danger of digging. I will also have a separate playpen, as big as I can find for a reasonable price - if anyone has any recommendations I'll be glad to hear them - which will be on grass. They'll have to be supervised in there, though. 

I'm planning on getting a hayrack, tunnels, digging box, litter box, chew toys etc. I'll probably make willow wreaths for them from our (untreated) tree.

I can't wait to meet them, and will share pictures if anyone wants them!


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 4, 2020)

This morning, I ordered most of the supplies I will be needing. Want to know exactly what I got?
Trixie Corner Toilet​Trixie Hay Manger​Pet Mate Lockable Cat Flap​Rosewood Options Mini Gentle Slicker​Mason Cash Rabbit Food / Water Bowls (x2)​Rabbit Nail Clippers​Johnson's Clean'n'Safe Spray​I hope these will all be okay for the rabbits - I did research them each, read reviews, etc. and I think I've made the right choices! On Saturday, I plan to install an air vent (it gets mighty hot in there, so I've been working on ventilation) along with the cat-flap, lino flooring (if it arrives on time, I'm still hoping) and a partition for my storage area. 

I am getting more and more excited every day - suddenly it's only a week or three until I can get my bunnies...!


----------



## Diane R (Jun 4, 2020)

Sounds great! Just some thoughts - go as big as you can for the outdoor area they can access from the playhouse. An aviary would be better than a run. Have a look at Runaround systems for safe playpens you can move around on the lawn: Runs, hutches, rabbit and guinea housing with freedom and flexibility Shame you ordered already - corner litter trays are too small. Especially as you will have three bunnies, what you need is at least one, preferably two very large underbed storage boxes. I'm not a fan of hay racks, most are dangerous and/or bunnies find it hard to get hay out which makes them eat less hay than they should. You are likely to find that if you put hay in the corner of the litter trays, away from the wall, bunnies will toilet in the non-hay area. Enjoy your new babies!


----------



## Diane R (Jun 4, 2020)

P.S. Where are you adopting from?


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 5, 2020)

Diane R said:


> Sounds great! Just some thoughts - go as big as you can for the outdoor area they can access from the playhouse. An aviary would be better than a run. Have a look at Runaround systems for safe playpens you can move around on the lawn: Runs, hutches, rabbit and guinea housing with freedom and flexibility Shame you ordered already - corner litter trays are too small. Especially as you will have three bunnies, what you need is at least one, preferably two very large underbed storage boxes. I'm not a fan of hay racks, most are dangerous and/or bunnies find it hard to get hay out which makes them eat less hay than they should. You are likely to find that if you put hay in the corner of the litter trays, away from the wall, bunnies will toilet in the non-hay area. Enjoy your new babies!


Thanks for the tips and ideas! I've got some storage boxes anyway which could be used if the bunnies don't take to the corner one. The outdoor area is as big as I can without running onto the grass, and as the run has no wire bottom I can't have them on grass (digging risks!) but I do have a playpen setup for when I'm supervising them. The hay rack will be right next to the litter tray and I plan on leaving it in other areas too in chew toys etc. I sure will enjoy them, I can't wait to meet them!
I'm adopting from Burrowed Hearts Rescue, if that helps.


----------



## hasek39 (Jun 6, 2020)

How awesome Karaliene! Haha, that week or 3 goes slow huh?


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 6, 2020)

hasek39 said:


> How awesome Karaliene! Haha, that week or 3 goes slow huh?


It does! Well, today I repainted some scuffed patches inside the playhouse (pet safe paint!) and have done the first of two coats of sealant on the floor (we decided not to try lino yet as we haven't found a good option which will be delivered soon enough). We've also repaired the only leak, installed an air vent, put up two shelves, and a partition for my storage area...

Also, yesterday and today I have had delivered almost everything on my list a couple of posts above this. The only thing I'm still waiting for is a run, which is due later this evening. 

So things are moving quickly! I contacted the rescue again this evening to arrange a date...


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

Do you have your bunnies yet? I hope they are doing great.


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 9, 2020)

Actually, not quite yet. Due to a mixup by Amazon (delivering a dog pen when I ordered a rabbit run!), we've postponed the collection of the rabbits until the 20th of this month. Anyways, here's a progress update...

We've now ordered or had delivered almost everything we will need. Only the food, hay and litter pellets are left to go! The exterior still needs a lick of paint, which we hope to get done by this coming weekend. The second coat of sealant is done and dusted, so it's now bunny-teeth-proofed to the best of my ability! We installed a small low shelf which I will be using for grooming, etc. and I've got a scrap of fleece which I will use so the bunnies don't slip. 

So that's about it from me - I'm getting more excited every day!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Jun 9, 2020)

That's amazing! Bouquet, Begonia, and Blossom all sound adorable and amazing. My only suggestion would be on the Trixie Corner Toliet. Corner litter boxes tend to be too small and rabbits often pee over the side. I would suggest getting a larger litter box, especially since you are rescuing three rabbits. You could get a hooded one, or one with large sides so no pee is spilled. However, it's up to you! Have a great day and I can't wait to see pictures of the bunnies!

Link to example litterbox - https://www.amazon.com/42036-Hammer...548&sprefix=rabbit+large+litter+,aps,169&sr=8

I know someone already mentioned the litter boxes, I just wanted to give my input!

Best wishes ~
Remy


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 11, 2020)

I wanted to start today's post with a thank-you to @Diane R, @hasek39, @OreoTheMiniLop, and last but not least, @Remy The Rabbit. Thanks for your input so far, your tips will be valued! I think, regarding the litter box, that I'll try out the one I have first, and if it's not good enough - why then, I can get something else! 

Well, the 20th has been confirmed now! So - if Amazon will hurry up and send me my _run _this time - I've got nine days to wait. Almost everything is prepared now, so it's a waiting game from here on. Waiting for the arrival of a big haybale, a 10kg bag of Burgess Excel Rabbit Nuggets (with mint) and litter pellets... and waiting for the run, of course...
... and waiting for the rabbits!
Nine days seems like forever, but I'm pretty sure it'll pass soon!


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 12, 2020)

Today is the first day I've had bad news. After trying to contact Amazon multiple times, they have _finally _come back to me, saying that they've had an update on the shipping of my replacement run...

...and it's due in the middle of July...

This is a setback I hadn't foreseen - and, if I'm to be honest, I feel rather irked at the way Amazon has handled the whole thing. However, complaining's not going to help, so I think I'll be canceling the order and investigating other runs. Hopefully, I'll find one. If not? Well, I'll still go ahead and get the rabbits, only they'll be missing about a quarter of their space until the run decides to arrive. If anyone happens to have recommendations, I'll be thankful to hear them!


----------



## Diane R (Jun 12, 2020)

Karaliene said:


> Today is the first day I've had bad news. After trying to contact Amazon multiple times, they have _finally _come back to me, saying that they've had an update on the shipping of my replacement run...
> 
> ...and it's due in the middle of July...
> 
> This is a setback I hadn't foreseen - and, if I'm to be honest, I feel rather irked at the way Amazon has handled the whole thing. However, complaining's not going to help, so I think I'll be canceling the order and investigating other runs. Hopefully, I'll find one. If not? Well, I'll still go ahead and get the rabbits, only they'll be missing about a quarter of their space until the run decides to arrive. If anyone happens to have recommendations, I'll be thankful to hear them!


Sorry to hear that. Do look into Runaround, ideal for your situation.


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 12, 2020)

Diane R said:


> Sorry to hear that. Do look into Runaround, ideal for your situation.


Oh - thank you very much, I'll certainly have a look at it!


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 17, 2020)

So we've found a way to _make _a run, instead! And in fact, that's why I've missed a couple of days with the posts, it's sure kept me busy. That _and _the fact that my darling Pekin hen, Tillie, has just hatched 8 chicks, and another one, Tansy is within a day or two of hatching! 

Well, in 57 hours, according to my calculations, I should be having my rabbits!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 18, 2020)

Yay!!!! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 19, 2020)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Yay!!!! I can't wait to see them!


Me neither! It's so very exciting! The final preparations are pretty much complete - in fact, the only thing left is to put up the hay rack. It's really exciting, and yes - I have already said that, but I'm practically bubbling over. It has been so long!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 19, 2020)

One more day!!!!!!!!! I get excited when other people get bunnies hahaha!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 20, 2020)

Do you have your bunnies yet???


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello y'all! 
YES I have my rabbits! I know pictures are going to be demanded, so I came prepared... 
Let me tell you it all, because I'm itching to talk about them to someone who isn't just going to tell me I'm obsessed! Not denying the accusations, though, because I probably am... anyways. I was up very early on Saturday (I woke at 4.43AM to be exact) and managed to stay in bed (big achievement) until 6AM. Then I whiled away an hour with the chicks and chickens, and then I got ready to leave in serious excitement.
All journey there, I was watching the clock and just generally acting impatient. We got there and quickly filled out the adoption form, before knocking - and stepping back, just like COVID-19 has made us do. About 5 minutes later, Laura from Burrowed Hearts brought out the rabbits in my carrier and then explained the changeover feed... and we were off! Bouquet had her own carrier, and Begonia and Blossom were snuggled together in another one. There was a thick soft layer of paper (kind of like kitchen roll, but not quite) on the floor and Bouquet delighted in scratching it out of the way. 

They were really good on Saturday... except for a couple of spats involving a little fur-pulling, but I contacted Laura and she said perhaps I should restrict them to one part of the playhouse for a week before gradually extending their space. I've blocked off an area and so far it's going much better! 

I also underestimated the space they'd need to escape, and ended up having to put chicken wire around the fencing in the run... thank goodness for a secure garden!

Escapes and squabbles aside, they're already warming to me - in fact, yesterday I cut down some long willow strands from our tree, to weave them into a ring for the bunnies, and they saw me sitting in the little chair I have in the playhouse and were climbing all over me to see if they could get at the willow! I have another wreath I'm drying out for them which they can have later - but I had to give them one wreath fresh, as I could hardly refuse the little noses poking into it. 

It's really sweet how they act around me. I was sat on the floor cross-legged and Blossom came up behind me and put her little front paws up on my shoulder... too cute! 


The rabbit pictured is Bouquet, the Mama. She's so sweet, but probably the shyest. Begonia is downright nosy (I can't even open the door without her coming over to see what's going on!) and Blossom is slightly shy, but really gentle and sweet.


Bouquet is on the right, Begonia is the one who has gone flop and Blossom is the one with the brown spots on her back. The mess _was _a hay chew toy and willow wreath!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 22, 2020)

SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks, @OreoTheMiniLop! They are completely adorable - and thoroughly cheeky! 

Over the past two days, I've been letting the rabbits play with the leash and harness. They weren't at all nervous of it and it was being shoved around the playhouse within minutes. I think it must have smelled of treats or something! Anyways, I gradually moved onto laying it across their backs and they generally just sniffed it, then ignored it. Inevitably it fell off after a few moments, but they weren't at all bothered by it. 

Then I decided Bouquet would be the best choice to come out, seeing as she is the one who is always trying to follow me outside, and when she climbed onto my lap to eat dried willow leaves, I gently slipped it around her and buckled the first part. She kept hopping around, not at all phased, so next time she came over I buckled the second part. I tightened it a little as it was really loose and then let her run about for about twenty minutes, by which time she was ignoring the harness entirely. Then I leaned over and clipped on the leash, and let her move around and feel the tug when she reached the end, before opening the door. She obediently hopped out pretty quick, and after zooming about on the patio for a minute (yes, I had a hard time keeping up!) she settled down to eat. 

She's a total natural, and to be honest the only thing I had problems with was getting her to go back inside!


----------



## Diane R (Jun 23, 2020)

Very cute bunnies! Sounds like they have settled in and you are already in love with them. I would not use harnesses - they are very dangerous. The RWAF (and rabbit vets) advise against. Bunnies should have access to a large run 24/7 and maybe some supervised free roam in a safe garden. No need for harnesses.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 23, 2020)

Karaliene said:


> It's time for my first post! And, we're beginning with confession time: I don't actually have my bunnies yet.... oh well! So today's post will be all about the rabbits I'm getting - and the home I'm preparing for them!
> 
> I'm adopting for my first rabbits ever. It's a young 'oopsie' mama and her two daughters - all spayed - and apparently they didn't receive much TLC _at all _from their former owner. So I'll be making that up to them I hope! Their names are:
> Bouquet, the mama who is 1 year old. She has black fur around her eyes and is otherwise white, and has blue eyes - they're STUNNING. She is quite friendly.
> ...


It might be late, but PLEASE DON'T GET A CORNER TOILET! They are just way too small no matter how tiny the rabbit! Your bunnies would sometimes love to sit together in the loo and munch hay while at it, they can't do that in a corner toilet! 

Put a couple extra bucks in and get a big cat-sized box or just a large plastic storage tote!
They take no more effort than a corner one to clean and they'll be much better for your bunnies!


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 23, 2020)

I just read through all the other posts and i must day that i'm sorry for not reading through the entire situation before leaving a comment. Anyway, your bunnies are so cute, hanging around each other! Has everything you ordered come over now?
Now i'm just curious, can you post a pic of what their complete setup looks like? It sounds awesome and i'd been looking for inspiration but sadly i'm more of a kinetic visual person so some photos would really help!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 23, 2020)

@Diane R I personally disagree. I understand where you are coming from with the harnesses are bad. From my personal opinion harnesses are bad only for some bunnies. I beleive they are bad for bunnies who get stressed wearing them (unlike my bun, Oreo and Bouquet). I do not beleive in using them with a leash but letting your bun wear a harness with a tag in case somehow your bunny escapes their outdoor enclousure. Now, I'm not trying to encourage you to use a harness for your bun I'm just stating my beliefs and letting @Karaliene hear someone else's opinion.


----------



## Diane R (Jun 23, 2020)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> @Diane R I personally disagree. I understand where you are coming from with the harnesses are bad. From my personal opinion harnesses are bad only for some bunnies. I beleive they are bad for bunnies who get stressed wearing them (unlike my bun, Oreo and Bouquet). I do not beleive in using them with a leash but letting your bun wear a harness with a tag in case somehow your bunny escapes their outdoor enclousure. Now, I'm not trying to encourage you to use a harness for your bun I'm just stating my beliefs and letting @Karaliene hear someone else's opinion.


In the UK we microchip bunnies so no need for tags. Even without a leash harnesses are dangerous. This is not my opinion, it is the advice given by the RWAF and by expert rabbit vets.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 23, 2020)

Okay. I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 25, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> It might be late, but PLEASE DON'T GET A CORNER TOILET! They are just way too small no matter how tiny the rabbit! Your bunnies would sometimes love to sit together in the loo and munch hay while at it, they can't do that in a corner toilet!
> 
> Put a couple extra bucks in and get a big cat-sized box or just a large plastic storage tote!
> They take no more effort than a corner one to clean and they'll be much better for your bunnies!


It's funny because to my surprise they actually _can _all fit in the box together! However, I'll remember this because I'll admit I have noticed a few stray droppings, presumably done over the side. Although to be honest, I can't say that yet, seeing as they're not fully litter trained.


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello @Diane R and @OreoTheMiniLop, it sounds like you both have differing opinions of rabbit leashes! I have also seen a fair bit of controversy around the use of them, so I can understand where you're both coming from. 

My reason, really, for using one, was to keep the rabbits out of certain areas of the garden. It's all secure, but there are some plants around the edge of it that I'm not sure they could eat - so I'm going by the adage if in doubt, leave it out. I'm pretty sure they can't have poppies and we have plenty of those (but I'll check) and there are laurel bushes too. And azaleas - I'm not sure whether they can eat those or not.

Anyways, I haven't used the leash today, because I read somewhere that handling rabbits in the heat is a bad idea, it might increase stress when they're already stressed from the heat. Instead, I let them all free-range under the willow tree (and Blossom treated me to four gorgeous binkies - a big change from when they were all lying, quite listlessly, in the playhouse) which they seemed to like. 

Yesterday was hot, and I wasn't as prepared as I could have been. Today, though, I have ice for their water, I will let them out again in the hottest part of the afternoon (after school sometime), I have left the doors to the playhouse open (there's a pallet across which they can't get out of), and I have put ceramic tiles right by the door. I've also got water to mist their ears, but they don't seem to like it, so I'm not sure whether I ought to continue. Other than that, I feel more prepared for the weather now. It's forecasted to cool tomorrow, with flash storms - so I may need to calm them down if they dislike the thunder. 

Another thing happened yesterday. There was a more serious spat, and Begonia has a nick on her ear. It was bleeding because I could see a tiny bit of dried blood (it's only a tiny cut) and she does seem to be wary of the others now. Is there something I could be doing?


----------



## Diane R (Jun 25, 2020)

Karaliene said:


> Hello @Diane R and @OreoTheMiniLop, it sounds like you both have differing opinions of rabbit leashes! I have also seen a fair bit of controversy around the use of them, so I can understand where you're both coming from.
> 
> My reason, really, for using one, was to keep the rabbits out of certain areas of the garden. It's all secure, but there are some plants around the edge of it that I'm not sure they could eat - so I'm going by the adage if in doubt, leave it out. I'm pretty sure they can't have poppies and we have plenty of those (but I'll check) and there are laurel bushes too. And azaleas - I'm not sure whether they can eat those or not.
> 
> ...


You are right to be cautious but try to block off areas/plants you're not sure about rather than use a harness. Again, I am not expressing my 'opinion', it is the advice given by experts. You might find this book useful: Gardening For Rabbits by Twigs Way | Rabbit Welfare Shop They are very lucky to have a nice garden to run around in. Monitor the temperature in their housing, it may get too hot in which case you may need to bring them inside. Perhaps contact the rescue for advice on the fighting, I think the recommendation is not to give them too much room initially, gradually expand. Hope they are going to be OK.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 25, 2020)

Karaliene said:


> Hello y'all!
> YES I have my rabbits! I know pictures are going to be demanded, so I came prepared...
> Let me tell you it all, because I'm itching to talk about them to someone who isn't just going to tell me I'm obsessed! Not denying the accusations, though, because I probably am... anyways. I was up very early on Saturday (I woke at 4.43AM to be exact) and managed to stay in bed (big achievement) until 6AM. Then I whiled away an hour with the chicks and chickens, and then I got ready to leave in serious excitement.
> All journey there, I was watching the clock and just generally acting impatient. We got there and quickly filled out the adoption form, before knocking - and stepping back, just like COVID-19 has made us do. About 5 minutes later, Laura from Burrowed Hearts brought out the rabbits in my carrier and then explained the changeover feed... and we were off! Bouquet had her own carrier, and Begonia and Blossom were snuggled together in another one. There was a thick soft layer of paper (kind of like kitchen roll, but not quite) on the floor and Bouquet delighted in scratching it out of the way.
> ...


They are so cute.


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 25, 2020)

Diane R said:


> You are right to be cautious but try to block off areas/plants you're not sure about rather than use a harness. Again, I am not expressing my 'opinion', it is the advice given by experts. You might find this book useful: Gardening For Rabbits by Twigs Way | Rabbit Welfare Shop They are very lucky to have a nice garden to run around in. Monitor the temperature in their housing, it may get too hot in which case you may need to bring them inside. Perhaps contact the rescue for advice on the fighting, I think the recommendation is not to give them too much room initially, gradually expand. Hope they are going to be OK.


Thanks, I appreciate the help. And yes, I actually did contact the rescue the first time it occurred - Laura gave the same advice as you! So I have reduced the space to about 1/2 of what it will be. Hopefully, by September when my school hopes to reopen, I'll be able to leave them without worrying about spats. 

About the temperature, I think you're right. It does get hot in there although like I mentioned in one of the first posts, we installed an air vent. Yesterday I think was pretty rotten for the girls, today seemed much better. They weren't lolling about nearly as much - I gave them some extra water and ice and a cool tile.


----------



## Diane R (Jun 25, 2020)

Karaliene said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the help. And yes, I actually did contact the rescue the first time it occurred - Laura gave the same advice as you! So I have reduced the space to about 1/2 of what it will be. Hopefully, by September when my school hopes to reopen, I'll be able to leave them without worrying about spats.
> 
> About the temperature, I think you're right. It does get hot in there although like I mentioned in one of the first posts, we installed an air vent. Yesterday I think was pretty rotten for the girls, today seemed much better. They weren't lolling about nearly as much - I gave them some extra water and ice and a cool tile.


Looks like we will get some respite from the heat over the next few days thank god!


----------



## Eve84 (Jun 25, 2020)

Diane R said:


> You are right to be cautious but try to block off areas/plants you're not sure about rather than use a harness. Again, I am not expressing my 'opinion', it is the advice given by experts. You might find this book useful: Gardening For Rabbits by Twigs Way | Rabbit Welfare Shop They are very lucky to have a nice garden to run around in. Monitor the temperature in their housing, it may get too hot in which case you may need to bring them inside. Perhaps contact the rescue for advice on the fighting, I think the recommendation is not to give them too much room initially, gradually expand. Hope they are going to be OK.



When it is hot it will be hotter indoors in some houses. We have a wooden house for example and it keeps the heat. It much cooler outdoor now than indoor


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh, yes, @Eve84, I couldn't agree more! Our house gets SO hot - it's well insulated, you see. So it's always nice and warm in the winter, but unbearably hot in the summer.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 26, 2020)

Karaliene said:


> Oh, yes, @Eve84, I couldn't agree more! Our house gets SO hot - it's well insulated, you see. So it's always nice and warm in the winter, but unbearably hot in the summer.


Our house is SUPER duper old, at least a century or even a bit more. It has somehow survived both world wars! Needless to say, its foundation is now crumbling and we have wobbly uneven floors, nearly no insulation and some random holes in the window foam pecked by the birds. They see it as a good nest warmer maybe?
So in our house, inside will always, during the summer days, be colder than what's outside. In the hottest hours the doors are closed, when it's cooler we open them and when it's a bit cool already we close them again. 22°C/27°C in and out respectively. (It's almost 11 in the morning here)


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 27, 2020)

So today, acting upon the advice of Laura of BHAR, I have given the rabbits an additional section! I'm hoping all goes well!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 27, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## Karaliene (Jun 30, 2020)

So today's update... is unfortunately not such good news. Bouquet is sitting pretty hunched up and doesn't seem to budge much. I _think _she's pooping, eating, etc. - but it's kinda hard to be certain as there's three of them. She did accept some of her favourite treat and this morning she raced to the food bowl to get the pellets pretty much as normal. But she's not even attempting to run away as I pick her up (which I did to see if I could quickly check for anything wrong. I didn't hear any tooth-grinding (I did take a look at her teeth and they seem fine) but then again, I wasn't exactly listening out for it.

What should I do?


EDIT: PLEASE DON'T TURN THIS BLOG INTO A DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS. PLEASE SEE THE SEPARATE THREAD I MADE HERE.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 30, 2020)

I hope she is okay!


----------



## Karaliene (Jul 3, 2020)

All's well that ends well, and Bouquet is all but back to her normal self! My brother says Begonia was binkying in the run - but I missed it. _Thanks very much, homework!  _Anyways - I'm glad to know she's happy!

Oh, and apparently my willow-wreath-making skills are approved of. Honestly, these wreaths I make (and then dry) disappear in seconds, which I have to say is funny. They will stick their heads through the hole and then appear most surprised when this great clunky wreath is hanging from their neck. They figured out pretty quick that if they run off when it's around their neck, they get their pick of the crunchiest leaves until the others work out where the willow went!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 3, 2020)

They sound so cute!


----------



## Karaliene (Jul 10, 2020)

It's been a week - and so much has happened, almost none of it good, unfortunately. Bouquet deteriorated again, so I contacted the vet again, who recommended I take her in for a consultation. So I rang Vets4Pets, who said they were booked up until Monday. Unfortunately, yesterday afternoon, I found her lying dead. This feels pretty awful, I'm not going to lie. And the worst of it is that I feel guilty - perhaps there was a sign that if I'd noticed a day before, I could have saved her. Or perhaps if I had rung a different vet in the first place, they'd have been spare. But I know that the guilt won't bring her back, much as I want her back. I can't really change what's happened, but I know I really need to learn from it. I searched online _again_ for vets in my area and finally came upon Rase Veterinary Centre - and the one nearest me I looked at reviews. The worst I could find was an extremely positive 4-star, so evidently they're good. I took Blossom and Begonia there this evening and the vet I saw (from the car park, that is  ) seemed very knowledgeable. Anyways, he says they're both healthy and doing well

So... I'm going to go and see them both now. Goodbye for now.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 10, 2020)

That's sad. Binky on!


----------



## Karaliene (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you. I take comfort in the fact that the other two are happy and the vet seems pleased with them. That's the main thing now; I can't bring my little Bouquet back... but she does live on in her little babies who really aren't babies but I call them so anyway.


----------



## Karaliene (Jul 11, 2020)

Today, I promised Begonia and Blossom that they could come outdoors. They did. Four times (only for a short while each time, because they got pretty tired of zooming and binkying -whoops, did I just spoil what's ahead?).

And. They. Loved. It. SO. Much. Honestly, the binkies were so beautiful. Particularly Blossom, she was zooming around, binkying every few seconds - she barely stopped to eat the clover!

This was really sweet. They proved there's nothing wrong with _them, _at least. I'm trying hard to move on from Bouquet. Perhaps, one day, another bun will have her namesake. Until then - we'll see.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 12, 2020)

Aw i'm so sorry for the loss! At least you have the other two to keep you company! Glad that they're doing well!


----------



## Karaliene (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks, @Catlyn!


----------



## Karaliene (Jul 14, 2020)

My busy bunnies have just headed back to the playhouse after racing around the garden for a full half hour. Normally, after time in the garden, I find them flopped asleep! So they obviously use up plenty of energy, which is great. They still don't approve of the chickens, though... so whenever a chicken flaps or squawks, both Blossom and Begonia high-tail it back indoors!


----------



## Karaliene (Jul 18, 2020)

Begonia and Blossom are becoming very routine-orientated, that's for sure! It's hilarious when I come out the back door, at sometime between 6:30 AM and 6:45 AM, they're both in the run watching me let the chickens out. Then by the time I get to them at just before 7, they're both charging around inside - I can barely get in the door without them barrelling into me! Sweeping the floor is a massive task, too, when two bunnies are sniffing _every _poop I sweep and _every _bit of hay - or even just hopping over and under the broom. Anyhow, today I asked my brother to run his hands through their feed and hold it out, hoping they'd smell it and be racing around him, not me, so I could get the sweeping done - and they shoved little noses into his hand and were licking it! Honestly, they brighten up everything!


----------



## Wilhelmina (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks for making me smile about your happy buns!!!!


----------



## Karaliene (Jul 18, 2020)

Wilhelmina said:


> Thanks for making me smile about your happy buns!!!!


And thank _you _for the kind comment! Have a nice day!


----------

